# Sagittarius Leader Official family thread



## JimTrout (Aug 30, 2007)

I know it's been beaten to death but is there any way to find out the progress through Customs? I'm with you samwoo2go, except I just keep eating the Milka chocolate I brought back!!!


----------



## samwoo2go (Nov 19, 2006)

the only way is by calling ED center at (800)932-0831 and give them the last 7 of you vin for status.

I called this morning and they have no updates besides the car is at port. Nothing about customs and nothing about VDC.

if its true that the customs for ED cars don't return to work until the 3rd (today). then by tomorrow or the weekend there should be at least an update whether they hit customs yet. That be my best guess.


----------



## JimTrout (Aug 30, 2007)

Talked to ED center this morning and was told that since the cars got to their people on December 27th and there is likely a backlog from the holidays, there probably won't be an update until mid to late next week. I am at 6 and a half weeks from dropoff so can't really complain.


----------



## siraseranant (Aug 6, 2007)

When you guys mentioned customs not coming back until today, do you mean customs at all ports? Or the custom in NJ? I saw that TrojanF1 dropped the vehicle off before I did by 5 days and still no words on it as well.


----------



## JimTrout (Aug 30, 2007)

This morning the ED Center told me that to their knowledge customs in Oxnard, CA was back to work. She left a message with the port asking them to call her about my car and others. She didn't sound like she really expected a call very soon.


----------



## CMACKO (Jan 7, 2008)

My 335xi came over on the Saggitarius Leader (non ED) and was delivered in Bend, OR on Saturday. I enjoyed following your posts as it allowed me follow my coupe. Thanks


----------



## samwoo2go (Nov 19, 2006)

damn non EDs


----------



## 5er (Jun 28, 2007)

My CA just wrote to me saying I can pick up my car on Saturday ... I'll let everyone know if it actually happens!


----------



## JimTrout (Aug 30, 2007)

That's awesome! I'm in Canada until Monday but if one gets through maybe we'll all get 5er's great news soon!


----------



## trojanF1 (Jun 28, 2007)

5er said:


> My CA just wrote to me saying I can pick up my car on Saturday ... I'll let everyone know if it actually happens!


I got the exact same message from my CA.


----------



## 5er (Jun 28, 2007)

My CA jsut moved up our pick-up time to 3PM tomorrow .... unfortunately I am out of town until Saturday AM, so I can't get it till then.

I imagine everyone else should be hearing about their cars any moment now.


----------



## JimTrout (Aug 30, 2007)

I am brutal envious of and totally happy for you guys! I won't be home until Monday so I'm ok for a few more days but I haven't heard from my CA yet... Gotta tell ya I'm so on pins and needles!!!


----------



## samwoo2go (Nov 19, 2006)

no news here either...


----------



## JimTrout (Aug 30, 2007)

My CA just e-mailed me! My 328i Cv is home! At the dealer in Scottsdale today and if I wasn't in Canada for 3 more days I'd get it tonight. But I will wait for Monday knowing that this part of the journey is over! Thanks to all of you for helping me through it. It's been great to have this forum to share info and learn about the car and the process. I hope that I run across you all in another part of Bimmerfest someday. Everybody keep the shiny side up!


----------



## samwoo2go (Nov 19, 2006)

5er.
Jim.
Trojan.

are you guys all ED or US delivery?


----------



## JimTrout (Aug 30, 2007)

ED. Dropped of at Harms Munich Nov 19. So 7 and a half weeks to the dealer in AZ.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

samwoo2go said:


> 5er.
> Jim.
> Trojan.
> 
> are you guys all ED or US delivery?


Both Jim Trout and 5er were an ED on 11/16/07 per the Calendar

TrojanF1 was 11/9/07


----------



## samwoo2go (Nov 19, 2006)

well WTF, why is my car being held hostage...damn it.


----------



## JimTrout (Aug 30, 2007)

My first news was on the Owner's Circle site this morning. I checked the order status and it had changed to At Processing Center. Then a bit later my CA e-mailed me saying it was in Arizona.


----------



## rumbleM3 (Jul 19, 2007)

Got a call this morning from my CA and just drove back my 335i coupe now! Dropped off on Nov. 19th.


----------



## JimTrout (Aug 30, 2007)

Funny thing about the color in the pictures - the 1st 3 were taken with an HP digital camera and the last 2 with an iPhone. Ironically the iPhone has better color representation - I guess at least when it comes to Platinum Bronze...


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

JimTrout said:


> Funny thing about the color in the pictures - the 1st 3 were taken with an HP digital camera and the last 2 with an iPhone. Ironically the iPhone has better color representation - I guess at least when it comes to Platinum Bronze...


Look great and even better with the top down. :thumbup:


----------



## ronzer (Oct 27, 2002)

I asked my CA about my ED delivery status this weekend, he sent me a screenshot of the status from dealerspeed.net. It showed the following dates:
Arrive At VPC: Estimated: 12/27/07 Actual: 1/9/08
Process Confirmed: Estimated: 1/11/08 Actual: 1/11/08
Ship from VPC: Estimated: 1/21/08
Dealer Delivery: Estimated: 1/23/08

It also shows the current status as:
Released to Carrier: 0900 WAGGONERRS TRUCKING 1/11/08

It looks like the trucking company is going to wait 10 days before it ships the car from LA to NorCal.


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

*Close of business?*



ronzer said:


> It also shows the current status as:
> Released to Carrier: 0900 WAGGONERRS TRUCKING 1/11/08
> 
> It looks like the trucking company is going to wait 10 days before it ships the car from LA to NorCal.


I'm guessing your dealer will have your car before the close of business today.


----------



## trojanF1 (Jun 28, 2007)

JimTrout said:


> Here we go! Picked up the 328i Cv today at BMW North Scottsdale....


Thanks for the pics. Your car looks great.

My car is still at the dealership since I had some minor damage (I had curbed the wheel in Europe) that needed to be repaired. Fortunately that is covered by the ED insurance carrier. I will post pics when I get the car in a few days.:thumbup:


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

ronzer said:


> I asked my CA about my ED delivery status this weekend, he sent me a screenshot of the status from dealerspeed.net. It showed the following dates:
> Arrive At VPC: Estimated: 12/27/07 Actual: 1/9/08
> Process Confirmed: Estimated: 1/11/08 Actual: 1/11/08
> Ship from VPC: Estimated: 1/21/08
> ...


Sounds like your car came in on the Blue Hawk on 1/9.
Someone in another thread had an ED car that was not rated correctly and it was going to
be delayed. I think he contacted the trucking company noted that it was an ED to get things moving. I was at my dealer today (Concord BMW) and they have 2 ED (Blue Hawk) cars coming in a couple of days. The cars were released to trucking on the 11th. Yes that was just 2 days to clear customs and BMW, must be a record!


----------



## ronzer (Oct 27, 2002)

djlfp said:


> I'm guessing your dealer will have your car before the close of business today.


Wow, you are correct. My CA at BMW of Concord just sent me a pic of my car at the dealer. I should get it very soon!


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

ronzer said:


> Wow, you are correct. My CA at BMW of Concord just sent me a pic of my car at the dealer. I should get it very soon!


Thank you, thank you very much. No applause, please.:rofl: Done without mirrors or access to BMW computer system.

Have fun with your new car!


----------



## samwoo2go (Nov 19, 2006)

MY CAR CAME IN!!! yesterday, I spent 4 hours washing, clay, polish, and wax it today, too tired and late to take pics, I'll take some tomorrow and post it.

gl guys


----------



## ronzer (Oct 27, 2002)

I picked up my car from BMW of Concord today. Very happy to finally have her. Dropped her off in Munich on 11/23. 

Within the SLA, but man does it suck to wait.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

ronzer said:


> I picked up my car from BMW of Concord today. Very happy to finally have her. Dropped her off in Munich on 11/23.
> 
> Within the SLA, but man does it suck to wait.


Was it the silver one in front of ours?:thumbup:


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry uploaded the wrong photo the first time.


----------



## dspeed (Aug 9, 2007)

Got the call today! Dropped it off in Munich 11/26. Heading up to Boulder Saturday!


----------



## ronzer (Oct 27, 2002)

Calvette said:


> View attachment 133074
> 
> 
> Sorry uploaded the wrong photo the first time.


Yep, that is me  My cat killed my Canon over XMas (knocked it off my desk) so no pix of the car.

It was nice meeting you today.


----------



## wallyho (Mar 5, 2007)

*My car is on the Sagittarius Leader too.*

I dropped mine off the morning of 11/17/07. It is at BMW Seattle as of 1/15/2008. I will pickup on friday or saturday morning . Its a white, auto, nav, sport, premium, cold weather, convenient access, 6FL usb port, 335xi. That plate needed a multi tool to get it off I tell ya . I wonder who owned the red BMW at the EH harms parking lot next to mine. It was so clean outside that it was probably not driven  Oh I recommend the Sheraton by the Welt over the kings. The kings was small and the Sheriton in the old olympic village (via expedia). It was american sized room and beds, was a high rise with free parking, and the mini bar full of snacks was include  only a short walk from the WELT!!


----------



## samwoo2go (Nov 19, 2006)

I finally got off my ass and took some pics.

heres 1










For the rest go here

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=269621


----------

